# Incredibly painful prontogest injections - any advice please?



## loobyjazz (May 17, 2011)

It's my first FET and have just started prontogest injections in my bum - had the injection 6 hours ago and it's still throbbing. How on earth am I going to manage to continue them?
All advice very welcome!!

Looby


----------



## buis (Jul 25, 2007)

ice. chill you bum with frozen peas etc and warm the progest in your bra etc! it does help, horrid stuff i still had itches and irritation months after i stopped, in a funny way it reminded me how lucky i was when i was preg. good luck it will be worth it.


----------



## loobyjazz (May 17, 2011)

Thank you - peas definitely the way to go; have made it through the first week and a half of the blasted jabs. Still seems a long way to go though. Now worrying as I don't feel any different and feel like I should in my 2WW. ALways something to dread or worry about with this lark!

Looby


----------



## buis (Jul 25, 2007)

this is true and it never gets any better!! preg, birth, babies, toddlers and children seam to be worries all the time, but so worth it! how you doing ? good luck!


----------



## Summer13 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi - just butting in. I've had prontogest on three cycles now and on the last one found that it was much better not to use an ice pack before or after - though this could just be me or a coincidence! When i used ice i had such a sore bum after, it ached constantly, was bruised, hurt when i lay down etc, but when i didnt use it and put a warm hot water bottle on it for a little while after, i had no aches and pains at all after! and the hot water bottle really helps to sooth it. Good luck! xx


----------

